# Spinning- thwacking



## raedean

how come no one ever told me about thwacking?
i saw a video.it said put yur spun and plied wool in hot water.
then rinse and squeeze out and then take it out side
and the lady appeared to be beating the side of her house with her almost finished yarn.
do i have to do this?





then another lady said to put it in such hot water u have to use a spoon to get your washed spun and plied wool out
of the water.
then she wrings it out soo tuff.then swings it.i could swing it more easily than thwack the yarn.
so here she is...




another tells me llama is a special snowflake yarn...go easy on it.
so interesting all of this.i never knew.

i just thought i was done cause i plied singles
here is my yarn plied.


----------



## deenashoemaker

I always thwack, it evens out my twist (plied and single) so much so, i don't have to apply weight to get a very balanced yarn.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I don't have anything that I'm willing to thwack my yarn against, so I snap it hard a couple of times before I hang it to dry.


----------



## Janallyn

I'm thinking about twacking against my neighbor, just kidding, she starts her truck with no muffler every morning at 3 am, she doesn't go anywhere, just lets it run for 15 minutes, lol. P.S., I'm the Road Bug spinning newbie, who has yet to figure out the Road Bug, just laugh with me, you can laugh or cry, I'm laughing now because kp is so much fun. Jan


----------



## raedean

Janallyn said:


> I'm thinking about twacking against my neighbor, just kidding, she starts her truck with no muffler every morning at 3 am, she doesn't go anywhere, just lets it run for 15 minutes, lol. P.S., I'm the Road Bug spinning newbie, who has yet to figure out the Road Bug, just laugh with me, you can laugh or cry, I'm laughing now because kp is so much fun. Jan


haa ha ha.
thanks gal.
i am new to this too.
sure is fun.
once hubby use to get up so early to go to work.
the neighbors called us a poop stain cause he always slammed the tool box shut and would wake them up.
lol.
it is so fun here.hugs.


----------



## raedean

ilmacheryl said:


> I don't have anything that I'm willing to thwack my yarn against, so I snap it hard a couple of times before I hang it to dry.


this is me.i dont have anything to thwack against out here...so i may do this.
thank u everyone so much.


----------



## wordancer

Previously posted information about different ways to finished your yarn.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434919-1.html


----------



## raedean

wordancer said:


> Previously posted information about different ways to finished your yarn.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434919-1.html


i just saw this and thank u so so much wordancer.


----------



## mama879

Here is more on thwacking. You should look over all the other posts from the past some great info there.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415267-1.html


----------



## Cdambro

I usually just snap my yarn. Your two ply is just great!


----------



## desireeross

I find it's not necessary to thwack all fibres


----------



## spins2knit

Thwacking may be for some, but not for me. I have never seen the need.


----------



## amoamarone

I thwack in the shower. That sounds naughty, doesn't it?


----------



## mama879

LOL


----------



## blawler

amoamarone said:


> I thwack in the shower. That sounds naughty, doesn't it?


Yes, it does!!! Thanks for the lol!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## wordancer

amoamarone said:


> I thwack in the shower. That sounds naughty, doesn't it?


Hum, shower thwacking :sm06: :sm04: :sm09:


----------



## henhouse2011

Sounds masochistic to me : )


----------



## raedean

amoamarone said:


> I thwack in the shower. That sounds naughty, doesn't it?


hee hee.yes it does.snicker


----------



## raedean

ok.i am not gonna do this.i think i need to be easy on my yarn as i go about finishing it off.thank u everyone.


----------



## mama879

raedean said:


> ok.i am not gonna do this.i think i need to be easy on my yarn as i go about finishing it off.thank u everyone.


Try it some thwacking does wonders. Maybe not all the time but it helps with over spun yarns and I like my skeins when they are all dry after thwacking.


----------

